# Teach me



## Rc1969 (Aug 14, 2012)

Just bought a 22 triton is there anyone that I can follow a short distance off shore to kind of show me the ropes about offshore fishing. I have lived in the Freeport area all my life and have fished off shore a few times but it still makes me nervous to go alone. I would realy like to take a captain of a charter boat. Don't worry I won't ask you where your honey holes are . just show me how to do it and do it safely. I have ordered a epirb and want to wait till that comes in before we go. Il will pay for all fuel bait etc. in my boat. So basically a free day of fishing and you are in charge. Calm days 2to 3s preferred.


----------



## fishtails75 (Jul 27, 2008)

Capt.Chris Hayes, owner of Reel Safaris Charters, I can go during week mostly but always willing to help someone out if I can and love to fish.


----------



## raruga (Sep 19, 2012)

*need help splitting cost*

if all goes to plan I plan on buying a boat towards the end of next year and will also be looking at an off shore boat. Let me know if you need help splitting cost of fuel, I also would like to start learning whatever I can pick up from people that fish off shore. My off shore experience right now consists of rig and buoy trips out of surfside in a kayak and that party boat out of galveston.
you can p.m. me to see what dates you are looking at


----------

